# hemigraphis colorata



## Tanner776 (Jun 21, 2007)

I purchased one of these plants at Petsmart. Loved the deep purple hues. It was doing well for two weeks until one weekend it decided to completely melt away! I've increased my lighting to 4 x 20 watt 6700K for a 29 gal. I have yet to set up a DIY CO2 so I'm currently dosing excel and following the reccomended fert dosing schedule. At first I suspected my swordtails and mollies ate it but then I read that these plants only last a short period? Has anyone had success with these plants? Anyone have extra clippings?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_colorata1.php. Petsmart seems to sell only terrestrial plants posing as aquatic plants.


----------



## Tanner776 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info Hoppy! Although it made me a little sad.


----------

